# injection for igf-LR3



## Tman (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi brothas,

 Question :  what are the best injections for igf-LR3? 

I.M. or subq.    I see peeps do bi lateral Is that necessary?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 6, 2015)

I personally never ran it, but a good friend would spot inject in his target muscles before workout.  The guy added a legitimate 2 inches to his bis.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I personally never ran it, but a good friend would spot inject in his target muscles before workout.  The guy added a legitimate 2 inches to his bis.



I have to call bullshit on this bro. 

First of all its nearly impossible to find real igf. There is none being sold on any website or any soure or any peptide site and if the claim its real its not. I have countless hours and thousands upon thousands of dollars in trials to back this up. Unless you have a doctor buddy that is willing to develop a study and then write it up and send it to a regeant manufacturer/distributor... have them investigate his license and the legitamcy of the study...put his entire medical license and proffession on the line and order some then your not getting real igf anything. I have this kind of buddy. I have and am about to start running real igf lr3 and I can tell you that even with the medically grown products i have come no where near putting even 3/4" on my biceps and I used it along with slin/gh/test/deca/eq/mast with a diet designed specifically for my metabolism by a professional super heavy weight ifbb pro card holding coach.

So your buddy is full of shit lol

Op...my advice to you...dont waste your time with the igf...but if you do...come back here in a month and tell me that i was right. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I have to call bullshit on this bro.
> 
> First of all its nearly impossible to find real igf. There is none being sold on any website or any soure or any peptide site and if the claim its real its not. I have countless hours and thousands upon thousands of dollars in trials to back this up. Unless you have a doctor buddy that is willing to develop a study and then write it up and send it to a regeant manufacturer/distributor... have them investigate his license and the legitamcy of the study...put his entire medical license and proffession on the line and order some then your not getting real igf anything. I have this kind of buddy. I have and am about to start running real igf lr3 and I can tell you that even with the medically grown products i have come no where near putting even 3/4" on my biceps and I used it along with slin/gh/test/deca/eq/mast with a diet designed specifically for my metabolism by a professional super heavy weight ifbb pro card holding coach.
> 
> ...


Probably not full of shit so much as placebo at least.

He was targeting his biceps with igf or whatever it actually was. Which means he was probably also prioritizing his training for them.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably not full of shit so much as placebo at least.
> 
> He was targeting his biceps with igf or whatever it actually was. Which means he was probably also prioritizing his training for them.




I like that. I might start saying "your so full of placebo bro" 

Bicep days on m t w t f lol 

Not to mention if anyone found anything that could put 2 inches on any muscle that shit would be like finding the fountain of youth


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 6, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I like that. I might start saying "your so full of placebo bro"
> 
> Bicep days on m t w t f lol
> 
> Not to mention if anyone found anything that could put 2 inches on any muscle that shit would be like finding the fountain of youth



Trini wanta 2inches on his penis...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> Trini wanta 2inches on his penis...



Hes gonna have to wait his turn...im still trying to get mine to 4 inches


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I like that. I might start saying "your so full of placebo bro"
> 
> Bicep days on m t w t f lol
> 
> Not to mention if anyone found anything that could put 2 inches on any muscle that shit would be like finding the fountain of youth


I actually did 5 sets of 12 4 days per week and finally got my arms to grow. I have the worst arms ever.  I beat triceps to death and do curls once a week if that though.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I actually did 5 sets of 12 4 days per week and finally got my arms to grow. I have the worst arms ever.  I beat triceps to death and do curls once a week if that though.



^^^^^when masterbation only gets you so far lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 6, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I personally never ran it, but a good friend would spot inject in his target muscles before workout.  The guy added a legitimate 2 inches to his bis.



he may of done this in 2010.......but not recently.  or even in 2013.  


real igf is $$$ and is only going to be found on a source's list.  

Expect to pay what a 5 series BMW lease payment would be per month.  he's better off with sero's + good slin


----------



## Tman (Jul 7, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I have to call bullshit on this bro.
> 
> First of all its nearly impossible to find real igf. There is none being sold on any website or any soure or any peptide site and if the claim its real its not. I have countless hours and thousands upon thousands of dollars in trials to back this up. Unless you have a doctor buddy that is willing to develop a study and then write it up and send it to a regeant manufacturer/distributor... have them investigate his license and the legitamcy of the study...put his entire medical license and proffession on the line and order some then your not getting real igf anything. I have this kind of buddy. I have and am about to start running real igf lr3 and I can tell you that even with the medically grown products i have come no where near putting even 3/4" on my biceps and I used it along with slin/gh/test/deca/eq/mast with a diet designed specifically for my metabolism by a professional super heavy weight ifbb pro card holding coach.
> 
> ...



Well buddy I placed a order yesterday with.. p.p  what product do you think is in it?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2015)

Tman said:


> Well buddy I placed a order yesterday with.. p.p  what product do you think is in it?



Thats a good question!


----------



## HDH (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm running some LR3 right now. I've been running night injections on non training days, training days are in worked muscle after training. I took some before training for a pump test and pumps were friggin awesome. It's been a long time since I felt pumps like that.

I'm running GH as well and since the addition of the IGF, my hands feel more plump and fuller.

I'm also getting a different more vascular look.  

Real or fake? IDK, it's my first run with it but so far I'm pretty happy.

Here's a pretty good vid to check out on LR3-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THbPPac5Ge8

Two inches on someone's arms seems a bit extreme but with the extra effort on arms as POB stated and a little swelling from the injects and lots of room to grow can all play factors.

Wabbitt, how big was your buddy? Lots of room to grow?

H


----------



## Tman (Jul 7, 2015)

HDH said:


> I'm running some LR3 right now. I've been running night injections on non training days, training days are in worked muscle after training. I took some before training for a pump test and pumps were friggin awesome. It's been a long time since I felt pumps like that.
> 
> I'm running GH as well and since the addition of the IGF, my hands feel more plump and fuller.
> 
> ...



What size needle you using?


----------



## Tman (Jul 7, 2015)

HDH said:


> I'm running some LR3 right now. I've been running night injections on non training days, training days are in worked muscle after training. I took some before training for a pump test and pumps were friggin awesome. It's been a long time since I felt pumps like that.
> 
> I'm running GH as well and since the addition of the IGF, my hands feel more plump and fuller.
> 
> ...



What size needle you using?


----------



## HDH (Jul 8, 2015)

Just running a 28g slin. Same as I use for oils, GH and insulin. Any gauge slin pin would be fine. If I wasn't using the oils, I would go the smallest.

H


----------



## Tman (Jul 8, 2015)

HDH said:


> Just running  a 28g slin. Same as I use for oils, GH and insulin. Any gauge slin pin would be fine. If I wasn't using the oils, I would go the smallest.
> 
> H



Ok you shoot IM rite? How long?


----------



## HDH (Jul 9, 2015)

How long Have I been on the lr3 or how long to do the injection?

Yes, IM. Some do and some don't. If there's a chance it does help post with trained being injected, I don't want to miss out. I figure I'm going to inject anyways so why not. I just do it when I get home.

Anytime before bed on non training days. The half life is pretty long compared to regular igf so I don't put much worry into it.

I've been running about 2 weeks.

If anyone else has some good incite, it would be good to hear from you.

One thing I'm getting doing research is it's still pretty new even though it's been out there for some time and protocols change and will be changing as time goes on.

H


----------



## Tman (Jul 9, 2015)

HDH said:


> How long Have I been on the lr3 or how long to do the injection?
> 
> Yes, IM. Some do and some don't. If there's a chance it does help post with trained being injected, I don't want to miss out. I figure I'm going to inject anyways so why not. I just do it when I get home.
> 
> ...



Mybad. . How long are the needles?  3/16" : 1/2": 1" 

Should of been more clear..lol sorry brotha


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 9, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> he may of done this in 2010.......but not recently.  or even in 2013.
> 
> 
> real igf is $$$ and is only going to be found on a source's list.
> ...


It was actually before ORD.  Like I said, I never fooled with it, but I did see his progress.


----------



## HDH (Jul 10, 2015)

Tman said:


> Mybad. . How long are the needles?  3/16" : 1/2": 1"
> 
> Should of been more clear..lol sorry brotha



I just use 1/2in.

H


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 10, 2015)

What's causing the pumps ?


----------



## HDH (Jul 10, 2015)

I tried to look up the reason but ran out of time. Found some pretty interesting stuff on it though.

What go me about the pumps is I dropped d-bol, var and switched long esters to short. I didn't have the same pumps as when I was on the d-bol and I get pretty good ones from it. I also dropped my GH down from 7iu to 5iu and hands are still fuller. I'm new to the LR3 but I know my body.

The more you inject pre workout, the more painful the pumps. The first test I hit 100mcg pre and I was pumped to the max on first set of biceps. I'm currently running 40mcg a day. 50mcg pre is a fantastic pump but not quite the same as 100mcg.

Gotta keep in mind that I'm running GH and insulin as well.  

To me, it's just a generic form of the lr3, like buying generic HGH. I'm gonna run a few 50 day cycles of it and see what happens. So far, I've seen enough to continue.

H


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2015)

HDH said:


> I tried to look up the reason but ran out of time. Found some pretty interesting stuff on it though.
> 
> What go me about the pumps is I dropped d-bol, var and switched long esters to short. I didn't have the same pumps as when I was on the d-bol and I get pretty good ones from it. I also dropped my GH down from 7iu to 5iu and hands are still fuller. I'm new to the LR3 but I know my body.
> 
> ...




i wana try.  ill move around my GH and other compounds.  

still need to get a vial or 2


----------



## HDH (Jul 11, 2015)

I sent you some info.

H


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 15, 2015)

HDH said:


> I sent you some info.
> 
> H



i post as i go.  


i went under the knife about 7wks ago.  supposed to stay away from the gym for 12wks, but ive been on 4-7iu the whole time in recovery.  I think at the 9wk mark im going to start light workouts and will post up about how things go.  

when i went in for my last visit, the Doc couldnt believe how fast the cuts/scar's healed....lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> i post as i go.
> 
> 
> i went under the knife about 7wks ago.  supposed to stay away from the gym for 12wks, but ive been on 4-7iu the whole time in recovery.  I think at the 9wk mark im going to start light workouts and will post up about how things go.
> ...



i have the LR3, need to finish off a few other things, but will start it in a week.  will post results as i go.  

will prolly use 75mcg each pin or pin 35/40mg bi lat.  Yes i know its systematic & will travel throughout the body......Im still going to pin both arms, pec's, lats, whatever im hitting hard that day.


----------



## HDH (Jul 18, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> i have the LR3, need to finish off a few other things, but will start it in a week.  will post results as i go.
> 
> will prolly use 75mcg each pin or pin 35/40mg bi lat.  Yes i know its systematic & will travel throughout the body......Im still going to pin both arms, pec's, lats, whatever im hitting hard that day.


Nothing wrong with that man. You hitting post?

The pump test will surprise you. It surprised me anyways. I used 100mcg pre for the test and waited about a week. It's a long half life so you'll notice the pump anyways.

H


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, going to inj pre WO but will hit both bi"s or tri"s or quad"s, etc.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 20, 2015)

I've used IGF-lr3  quite a few times. I would IM inject my BI,s,Tris,pecs and lats since it has such a long half life there really isn't any reason why you can't just sub q inject. Also try not to do PWO injects it does shut down your natural MGFproduction which is the very beginning of muscle repair. I didn't notice any new muscle even months after use but it gave me the best pumps ever. If I had a good carb load day there were some arm workouts I had to stop early due to the painful skin splitting pumps. Also sometimes I could eat way more at a sitting then normal and I didn't really gain any more weight. I know these RC companies don't sell the real deal or its way under dosed I heard real IGF is thousands I don't know but I do know if you get a good  batch you will have unbelievable pumps and mine lasted a good 24 hrs.


----------



## gh0st (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I have to call bullshit on this bro.
> 
> First of all its nearly impossible to find real igf. There is none being sold on any website or any soure or any peptide site and if the claim its real its not. I have countless hours and thousands upon thousands of dollars in trials to back this up. Unless you have a doctor buddy that is willing to develop a study and then write it up and send it to a regeant manufacturer/distributor... have them investigate his license and the legitamcy of the study...put his entire medical license and proffession on the line and order some then your not getting real igf anything. I have this kind of buddy. I have and am about to start running real igf lr3 and I can tell you that even with the medically grown products i have come no where near putting even 3/4" on my biceps and I used it along with slin/gh/test/deca/eq/mast with a diet designed specifically for my metabolism by a professional super heavy weight ifbb pro card holding coach.
> 
> ...



I agree with you there. LR# is not going to but no 2 inches on your arms!
However, I dont know why guys are saying there is not real IGF out there. Im not going to name names. But i have had real lr3 and real des in the past, also had a lot of bunk shit in the past. Have enught exp with IGF to know if what im taking is real or if its fake. UNLESS they are making fake peptides that mimic the effect and the pumps of IGF (and the results) very very well!!!!

 have heard the rumors of how the chinesse put things in te fake hgh to mkae you hands numb ext ect! but i dont think that anyone is mimicing effect of IGF and giving me results that are so very similar to real igf. I agree lr3...harder to come by then igf-DES. But i pay a heft price and the guy i work with charges a hefty price for igf products. double what most peptide sites are charging. But its real as far as my ecpierence tells me. Im not starting an argument i just would like to know why i nthe last 3 years you guys think real IGF is so hard to come by now?
thanks
G


----------



## pg8629 (Mar 3, 2016)

This post made me laugh my ass of to the replies not the op! But for real why is this shit so hard to find?


----------

